# pigeon body language



## flower (Oct 9, 2010)

Is there such a thing as pigeon body language.My new adoptee bows it's head and then waits for me to bow my head then it repeats again and again(I give up first my bird could go all day)...its sweet but what does it mean.
There are probably other things birds do to get their point across.How do pigeons talk to us?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

flower said:


> Is there such a thing as pigeon body language.My new adoptee bows it's head and then waits for me to bow my head then it repeats again and again(I give up first my bird could go all day)...its sweet but what does it mean.
> There are probably other things birds do to get their point across.How do pigeons talk to us?


he said be my mate! lol


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have a male pigeon who used to do that when we first rescued him. He was saying "I'm bigger than you are, and I'm challenging you .. if you think you're tough enough ...." 

When I bowed my head in return, he would charge at me and wingslap my head.

John


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, my new Buddy (I think that's his new name) Does the same thing. Sometimes he does it while attacking me (either I bow my head, or my hand, he bows back at either) He hasn't wing slapped me from it though. If using my head, he'll keep bowing, and just stand and watch me. If my hand, he tends to attack it 70% of the time. But those attacks are less of an attack, and more of a shove with the top of his beak. Then when I stop, most times he will start moaning at me, like an owl sound from his chest. the same one he makes when he's sleeping and I say his name or talk on the phone too loud... I am very curious about this sound.

and he only does this when in his (my) room.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like he's calling you to his nest  I believe you are his mate


----------



## Nasa (Jul 11, 2013)

my pigeon blink his eyes when i do..


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Becky I see your still here!! g00d!


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

*body language*

Yes they have body language. If you know them well enough you will know. I can read what their going to do by watching them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sounds like he's calling you to his nest  I believe you are his mate


I agree with Becky. LOL.


----------

